# Vivanco V [email protected] Slim Touch Flatbed Scanner Driver needed



## tekkrazy (May 29, 2006)

Does anyone no where i can download the driver for the "Vivanco V [email protected] Slim Touch Flatbed Scanner".
cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

searched all over without success,try emailing them


----------



## tekkrazy (May 29, 2006)

dai,
thanks for the reply but the problem is i dont even have their email coz i av lost all the papers that came with it when i purchased it.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

See if this helps. 
http://www.vivanco.com/cms/com/frameset.html?mv_session_id=Qk5IRN9V&mv_pc=13&template=&page=

If not, please let us know where you are located.


----------

